# What's your favorite 240SX body kit?



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm really serious about getting an S14 240SX, so here's a link to a kit I really like due to it keeping the stock lights. It's the Shogun Style 709:
http://www.spoilers.com/ge/niss24095.htm

Here are some links to other kits I like, but have only one question on them:
http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopexd.asp?id=2028
and
http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopexd.asp?id=2025

You see that slit or gap above the headlight on the hood? What is that? 

Please post sites or pics of your favorite 240SX body kit and tell us why you chose that one.

Thanks.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

what you don't like the drift kit?

man i love the dirft kit on the 240sx


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Omega looks gorgeous on an S14, especially the S14b.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for your opinions and Revolution, I never said I didn't like the drift kit. I guess I just didn't notice it right away.

And could someone help me with my question on those gaps?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

its not a gap its actually a spoiler. part of the aero package (body kit) you don't have to put it on the car and underneath it there are the stock headlights. anotherwords, you don't have to do a headlight swap on either of those cars (and you don't have to use that spoiler thing either)


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I like the stock one....  
But yeah, the Omegas nice....


----------

